# Anyones OH take a while to come round to the idea of treatment for a 2nd?



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

We tried for 4 years (bad morphology results and my pcos) before having ICSI in 2010, , and being very lucky in getting pregnant first cycle with our Daughter Hannah who was born 30th Dec 2010.

We have been "trying" (if you can call it that with my cycles) for a 2nd for a year now and I am keen to think about treatment in the new year, but hubby is none so sure. He felt the treatment reollercoaster quite stressful, despite it working first time, and also pregnancy, as we had a few bleeds which made it a lot more nerve racking. There are also other reasons, such as the fact I will have to return to work quite early, but I am happy with doing it if it means another little one and a sibling for Hannah

Just wondered if anyone else has experienced this and has any tips how to get through this time?


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Vicky   

Wanted to say a big hello - really lovely to 'see' you again 

We have just been through our second treatment cycle and although I didn't have the same issues as you it was quite tough for us deciding on when was the right time to try again. It is really difficult stepping back onto the treatment rollarcoaster, I found it especially difficult as we too had been lucky on our first attempt and I really couldn't believe we could get so lucky a second time. 

Good communication and really talking about things with DH is my top tip. Explaining how you feel and listening to how he feels is really important to surviving. Would you go back to HH? We decided that was the best option for us as they knew what worked last time and what didn't and I am so glad that we did. We had our appointments at Harley Street as I really wanted to see Anna Carby and she has been completely amazing and such a support all the way through this cycle. It may help DH if you booked an appointment with one of the consultants to talk about a cycle and may help with some of his concerns about it being stressful etc. 

Hope that is a bit helpful but lots and lots of luck with your future journey 
Pepper xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi hun

Thanks for your reply, long time no "see". I forgot to update this. The night after I wrote this he seemed to come around by himself. Not sure what helped him, but I am just thankful he has.

We have agreed not to get anything started until the new year, but I am happy with that as want to loose weight first anyway.

We are actually looking to egg share as financially we just can't get the money for a normal private cycle, and Hammersmith unfortunately dont offer this, which is such a shame as they were so fab. We are looking into another quite close clinic to us , Herts and Essex


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

I am really glad to hear that things have sorted themselves out with your DH.

Good luck with the egg share, I really hope it works out for you


----------

